# Ruby Woo VS Diva



## theleopardcake (Jul 13, 2009)

Today, I went to MAC to go get Mystic lipstick but ended up getting 2 different ones...I had been looking for a great red lipstick from MAC (any shade of red, as long as it looks somewhat retro).
So I had these in mind before walking into the store: Dubonnet, Russian Red, Ruby Woo (in addition to Mystic) and the first one the SA tried on me was Ruby Woo. As soon as he was done applying it he said, "OMG, I am deciding for you. You have to get this one." I wasn't sure how much I liked it but another SA who was at the counter said, "I am sold on it too. I first started out with Dubonnet, but I really think Ruby Woo looks so good on you." So I decided to get that one and Diva (it is sort of a darker Mystic so I was sure about getting that one). I also had 6 empties and wanted to get Diva via b2m, but the SA ended up marking Ruby Woo for b2m...which sucks because now I can't go return/exchange it if i decide I'm not 100% sold on it...Sigh.

Anyway, it might just be me...because it's such a bright, vibrant red that I am not completely used to it.

*Tell me, what do you think?? *





































//PRODUCTS USED://
Eyes: Just MAC blacktrack fluidline, Brule e/s & drugstore Falsies
Cheeks: MAC Pink Swoon blush
Lips: MAC Ruby Woo (first set) and MAC Diva (second set), MAC Portside cremestick liner, Shiseido clear gloss


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2009)

I really like them both.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 13, 2009)

They both look gorgeous on you!


----------



## makeba (Jul 13, 2009)

i love them both. i just got ruby woo over the weekend and when i put it on i was like damn that is hawt! i was looking for a nice red/matte finish. its very pretty on you. Wear that color proud girl


----------



## SuSana (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh I love the first one on you.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2009)

They both look great on you but Ruby Woo brightens your entire face.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 13, 2009)

love them both


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm liking the Diva.


----------



## hhunt2 (Jul 13, 2009)

Personally, Ruby Woo on you looks more of a 1950's pin-up vibe v.s. Diva is more of an up-to-date goth shade on you.  

But you can definitely pull off both shades of red.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2009)

I love both on you!! I am now going to buy both!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 13, 2009)

Hehe now I want both as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 both look gorgeous on you, simply gorgeous!


----------



## A Ro (Jul 13, 2009)

Ruby Woo is effing PERFECT on you! If I were you I would never take that off lol.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 13, 2009)

You have *perfect* lips to pull off a RED lippie.
Both look fab, but I agree with the MA...Ruby Woo just pops!


----------



## fintia (Jul 13, 2009)

both are great


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 13, 2009)

omg the first one is divalicous glam!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Both are gorgeous on you, especially Diva


----------



## Shypo (Jul 13, 2009)

LOVE the Ruby Woo!  My MA used that on me a couple of weeks ago and I was shocked at how much I liked it.  It looks marvelous on you!!


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jul 13, 2009)

I think both are GORGEOUS on you! Really complement your skin tone.


----------



## mariaelena40 (Jul 13, 2009)

I love both on you!  Ruby Woo looks fantastic!!  Really looks great on you & Diva is perfect for that retro look your going for.  I love red lipsticks!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 13, 2009)

wow thanks everyone for such lovely comments! i was not expecting so many! =)


----------



## vixo (Jul 13, 2009)

Both look very nice on you !


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Jul 14, 2009)

they both look great, but i think the first one is amazing on you.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 14, 2009)

they both look stunning on you! hard to choose which one


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 14, 2009)

They both look great.. it's wierd what an effect that just a slightly different tone has though, huh? But both look gorgeous and you rock them beautifully.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2009)

The both look fabulous on you


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Both Diva and Ruby Woo look beautiful on you. I love both sets of pictures you posted, you look great!

I own Diva, Dubonnet and Russian Red and I'd like to pick up a Ruby Woo as well. If you decide you don't like the bright red lip, you can always put on a darker lip liner, then Ruby Woo, then a dark gloss. Or combine Diva and RW. 
Russian Red has a more blue tone to it and Dubonnet is a little lighter than Diva with slightly different tone, I believe. Dubonnet really reminds me of the singer Regina Spektor.

You'll get used to a brighter lip. I was always a very light nude l/s kind of girl and then I tried Russian Red and fell in love. Now, I wear red lips every single day. I mean, you look beautiful in it, so why not?!


----------



## blinkymei (Jul 14, 2009)

both are great but I love Ruby Woo more


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

They are both lovely but Ruby Woo on you is WOOHOO! Lol.. I know I'm corny.


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 14, 2009)

you are so gorgeous i think you could wear any lipstick!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 14, 2009)

both look great - but have to agree with the MAC MA's - Ruby Woo looks fantastic!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 14, 2009)

Loooooove them BOTH!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 14, 2009)

They both looks fantastic on you, but I looove Ruby Woo!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 14, 2009)

it looks amazing on you, keep it!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 14, 2009)

Luv the 1st one on you!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Jul 14, 2009)

i think both look great on you
but i definitely prefer the ruby woo on you
its more cheery and juicy looking
plus i think it flatters your skin tone more

diva gives off a more mature vibe

either way, you're rocking the reds
i love it


----------



## PreciousOne (Jul 14, 2009)

Both look good but I think the first one looks better.


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

The bright red really suits you, makes you stand out but isn't TOO bright


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 14, 2009)

They both look wonderful on you!
But I love how they both wear differently on you!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 14, 2009)

They're both absolutely gorgeous on you, I can't really decide which one looks "better" I was hesitant to try Ruby Woo but I think you just inspired me to try it out.


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Jul 14, 2009)

They're both lovely, however the Ruby Woo is definitely more retro and Dubonnet is more sultry.  They both look like pure sex on you!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 14, 2009)

While they're both pretty, I like Ruby Woo better on you!

I think you should definitely keep it!  If nothing else, it gives you an excuse to buy a Style Black gloss & experiment heehee


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks so much for all the feedback, i am definitely going to keep ruby woo even though my mom tells me that i look like a whore in it hahahaha!


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 15, 2009)

both are fantastic


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 15, 2009)

they both look really good on you, especially Diva. I have Ruby Woo myself and it's my fave red. After seeing you wear Diva I think I'm gonna pick that up on my next MAC trip


----------



## Film_Noir (Jul 15, 2009)

I like Ruby Woo on you.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 15, 2009)

I both on you!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 15, 2009)

Both are gorgeous,I love my reds and ruby woo is one of my faves. It looks beautiful x


----------



## amrogers78 (Jul 15, 2009)

That red is gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Dollheart (Jul 15, 2009)

both are stunning on you ^_^ xo


----------



## gnat (Aug 5, 2009)

i like them both, but i really think the ruby woo is a stroke of genius =)


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 5, 2009)

You were made for red sweetie ~ live it, love it, show it off!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

I like them both!


----------



## n_c (Aug 5, 2009)

I think Ruby Woo looks perfect on you


----------



## emmy282 (Aug 5, 2009)

I love Ruby Woo on you! Perfection!!!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them both.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them both, but I think Ruby Woo just I tinny bit more.


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 7, 2009)

they both lok stunning! and isn't diva brilliant?? Myth and rebel are my go-to lippies no matter where im going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LAWL EDIT: i meant Diva not Myth. I do wear myth alot though


----------



## frocher (Aug 7, 2009)

...........


----------



## Babylard (Aug 8, 2009)

ruby wooo!! it makes u look like a painted chinadoll =)


----------



## dnarcidy (Aug 9, 2009)

I like them both, but the first is my fave.  And you apply it so nicely!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2009)

I love BOTH!


----------



## charlieee (Aug 9, 2009)

Both look fab on you! Ruby Woo brightens up your face!


----------



## amrogers78 (Aug 9, 2009)

Both are gorgeous, but I'm tellin ya - flaunt that Ruby Woo because it's perfect for you!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2009)

ruby woo looks amazing on you! i much prefer it to diva - which still looks very sexy on you! but ruby woo gives you a lovely retro pin up look


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Aug 10, 2009)

Both of the colors suit you very well! I must say the first one looks especially great though, you have a beautiful lip shape.


----------



## kariii (Aug 10, 2009)

Im with ruby woo!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 10, 2009)

Red lipstick looks so hot on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Aug 11, 2009)

I love them both on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think you pull off diva much better than most people!


----------

